# Bought the new Ozonics



## thehastenman (Nov 14, 2011)

Hey guys I just bought the newest Ozonics machine and wondering if anybody has any real life experience with them. I read all the reviews and the endless threads of guys saying they are harmfull to you but never owned one. I know its hard to judge if a product works especially like this one but I figured it couldnt hurt. The price tag hurt but where we hunt the deer know you are in the stand as soon as they enter the brushline even with the "best" scent protection/camoflauge and wind in your face. I know the idea of being exposed to ozone is a bad one but I figure Diesel, Dr Pepper, Kit Kats and just about everything in modern life has the same chance of hurting you. Just looking for some stories or recomendations....... I will post some of my own experiences when I get the chance to try.


----------



## Slick8 (Jun 28, 2010)

I just bought a used one myself and have been using a ******* engineered unit made for a car for about two years.

When hunting in a ground blind I usually only have one window open and I have the unit placed so that it's near that window and almost blowing out of it.

I'm a believer in the tech. My ground blind is nearly due west of the feeder so I rarely have the feeder directly downwind of me. It earns its keep in the many deer that approach the feeder directly downwind of me, some as close as 10 feet. 

The one thing that many will say is keep the wind in your face which is always good. When you have deer that approach your feeder from two or three different trails it's hard to keep them from crossing your wind at some point.

One last thing is they suggest to position it above your body. Not sure it matters in a ground blind but I have a few tripods set up and have it rigged about a foot overhead.

Good luck this season.


----------



## thehastenman (Nov 14, 2011)

Thanks man Im going to try it out on a leaner stand first. I nick named it the "the big bust" because they always knew you were there. I hope I can see some of the same results.


----------



## carlinsa (Mar 10, 2013)

I've been looking at them but have never had anyone to ask. So here goes how do you like them


----------



## Josh5 (Jun 27, 2007)

I guess I haven't seen the comments about ozone being bad for you in this scenario.
I know you don't want one in your house with all the windows shut, but to be in the outdoors with wind etc. Their should not be any issues.


----------



## txdukklr (Jun 30, 2013)

I've hunted extensively with ozonics over the last two years. In fact I've shot quite a few deer with light wind right at em. Here's a few tips from me . . . I'm no pro but maybe reduce the learning curve.

1. Deer stray from smell not just where you hunt, they will smell where you come in. so don't let the ozonics change the fact that you must be mindful of your approach. 

2. the ozonics MUST BLANKET YOUR SCENT DOWNWIND. I've had situations where the wind switched slightly and ive seen deer freak out and afterwards realized that I should have moved the machine. The O3 is heavy so it has to be above the scent cone

3. variable wind will kill you, if you get a gust your scent will make it out past the ozone

4. run it non stop, don't turn it on and off or wait because your saving battery. 

5. The deer will smell you and they'll be nervous but the best I can describe it's like they think your very far away. scent particles will make it out and past the O3 and God's made that nose good so don't be surprised if you see them scent checking or acting nervous. I often see them looking off in the distance as if they are expecting something to come out. I now think that it's me they just don't realize how close i am because of the amount of scent.

Ozonics is a game changer it's allowed me to hunt winds I otherwise would not have


----------



## thehastenman (Nov 14, 2011)

Well guys just wanted to update on the Ozonics. I have not gotten to do a full test on it yet because the day I had at least 10 deer come in the battery died! Busted on the last 5! On another occasion I had a doe and a hog come out at 20 yards that were almost directly down wind and they did not spook or even look up. Not enough to make me a big believer but a start. Will post some more progress when I get more stand time.


----------

